# Arena to hire with mirrors?



## awilliams (15 January 2015)

Looking for an arena to hire with mirrors - as close to Woodford (SK7) as possible please? The closest one I can think of off the top of my head is in Tarporley!


----------



## Micky (17 January 2015)

Hasn't New Barn got mirrors? They have a website, and you can hire the indoor/out arena


----------



## Sam_J (17 January 2015)

One of the warm up arenas at Beaver Hall has mirrors, and there are a coupe of mirrors in the Adlington indoor.


----------

